# صور وتصميمات القديس أبانوب النهيسى



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2013)

*




*

*

*







* 

*




* 

*





​​
​
​
​
​



​
​
​
​



​
​
​



​

  واجهه كنيسه السيده العذراء والقديس أبانوب بسمنود
 




 جسد القديس أبانوب النهيسى 

 




 ال 8000  شهيد أستشهدوا مع القديس أبانوب ومعهم جزء من مارجرجس الرومانى والمزاحم والأنبا موسى الأسود والأنبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء وجزء من القديس يوليوس

 



 صوره ال 8000 شهيد 

 



 الحجاب الأثرى  

 



 الماجور التى عجنت فيه السيده العذراء 

 



 البئر المقدسه التى شربت منه أم النور

 




​


​​
​



​



*+ وعود السيد المسيح للقديس أبانوب النهيسى  *​
​
*تقوى يا حبيبى أبانوب لأن الرب معك *​
*+ كل إنسان يقف عند جسدك ويكفنك الرب يستر جسده+ *​
*+ الذى يعطى صدقة للفقراء والمساكين  على إسمك فى يوم تذكارك يجلسه الرب فى وليمته المقدسة وكل إنسان يسمى ابنه  على إسمك أخلصه من كل شده والبلدة التى يكون جسدك فيها يخدمونك بإسمى  أباركها  *​ ​​


​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

اشكرك على الصور و البركه الجميله--
 الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

تصاميم رائعه جدا استاذى 
بركة صلوات القديس ابانوب تكون معنا امين 
وتبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جدا لمروركم أحبائى
سلام ونعمه


----------

